# Minotaurs Outrider Bikes, Sgt's and Company Master



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, well this is the plan. I want to add a pair of bike squads to the Mrs. Marine army while at the same time converting the army to be of the Minotaurs chapter. The army colour scheme is already bronze so only the chaper symbols need change.

Around the time I decided this the LEGION MKIV OUTRIDER SQUADRON came out and I thought "they'll make great bases for the Sergeants and Company Master conversions".

So here we are.

It appears I'm going for a different approach to the bronze than @Jacobite (When I check my notes I'll post up the colours I'm using).

This is what the Bikes look like from the FW website:











Any way so far, so OK....

Two of the inked helmet and torsos:

















The Bikes so far:


















Some bits, base coated:









Bolters:










Step by step of the Handle bars:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good man. Have you ever had issues gluing all those painted parts together once you're finished? My main reason for assembling models before painting them is that I tend to have issues with the glue either not holding or making a mess of my work. Steadier hands have improved this, is there any trick you have for putting things together that have been painted?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The important part is to remember to strip the paint back at the point at which the two parts meet. This is especially important for when you use poly-cement (plastic glue) as with that you are melting the two parts together and the paint will get in the way of that.

for super glue this is less important, but still good practice.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I do really like those bikes - looking forward to the finished articles!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

More Minotaurs!? Awesome! I don't think I need to state the obvious when I say I'm really looking forward to seeing how these turn out! Not going with a verdigris?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Not going with a verdigris?


I'd strongly considered going with a verdigris effect as it can give a cool ancient Greek bronze statue look, something reminiscent of the Ray Harryhausen Jason and the Argonauts Giant, Talos. 










But the Mrs. (who's army it is) preferred a lighter bronze and I've gone for a more polished, looked after, feel. All "ship shape and Bristol fashion" as it were...

For me the narrative is that the armour is a bronze colour, but is not actually bronze and therefore would not corrode in a way that would give the verdigris effect.

This is a dread I built and painted a few years ago and it pretty much the look I'm going for.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That dread almost looks like yellow with a massive sepia/earthtone wash. Am I close?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Agreed about the bronze, I don't view it as bronze plating, I see it as the verdigris is added deliberately by the Minotaurs... because it looks cool. Yeah. Nice Dread, I need to remember not to too over board with colors on mine. I have a habit of over doing the reds.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I see it as the verdigris is added deliberately by the Minotaurs... because it looks cool.


:laugh: those Space Marines, always concerned about their looks.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've heard that Moloc wears blue eyeliner as well. (It's not girly because it's made from Marnus Calgar's tears).


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

ntaw said:


> That dread almost looks like yellow with a massive sepia/earthtone wash. Am I close?


The lighting is pretty yellow so that is affecting the colour, but the dread was one of the GW bronzes (which they then discontinued) followed by a brown wash and then a dry brush of the lighter bronze.

I'm always having problems with me getting a method that I'm happy with and then GW changing the bleedin' paint range and dropping the colours I was using


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

koppo said:


> I'm always having problems with me getting a method that I'm happy with and then GW changing the bleedin' paint range and dropping the colours I was using


At least the new metallic paints are a vast improvement in coverage, despite being slightly different colours. I lucked out that I had only painted a squad or two before the colours changed, and one of those squads was all black so I cared less.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

koppo said:


> The lighting is pretty yellow so that is affecting the colour, but the dread was one of the GW bronzes (which they then discontinued) followed by a brown wash and then a dry brush of the lighter bronze.
> 
> I'm always having problems with me getting a method that I'm happy with and then GW changing the bleedin' paint range and dropping the colours I was using


One word: Vallejo. I'm currently making the switch and it's making me feel a lot happier!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> One word: Vallejo. I'm currently making the switch and it's making me feel a lot happier!


The problem is that Vallejo just is not as available to me as GW paint. If I need a new pot I can just nip down to the GW in Liverpool on my lunch.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok Update time:

Resin bits glued on to the bike:

























The front hub painted (in the new Mithril sliver)

















Bolters dry fitted:









And then glued in place:









With the handle bars dry fitted:









Group shot:









After a good seeing to with seraphim sepia and a dry brush of a lighter bronze:

































And a close up of the rear. I'm really quite happy with how the bronze is turning out.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

The painting is looking great, the bronze is fantastic!

The big joint line in the centre of the seat and in the bit below the handlebars makes me wince however.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

alasdair said:


> The big joint line in the centre of the seat and in the bit below the handlebars makes me wince however.


The seat will be covered by the marine rider...the "gas tank" cover is a bit harder to hide. I assemble mine first and then paint and still have trouble ironing out those particular joins...one reason I am hesitant to paint then build.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

alasdair said:


> The painting is looking great, the bronze is fantastic!
> 
> The big joint line in the centre of the seat and in the bit below the handlebars makes me wince however.


Cheers, I'm quite happy the bronze at the moment.

The mould lines on the bikes are problematic (the FW resin parts mercifully cover the worst of the mould lines) and the other two bikes should be better.

The seat should be covered by the rider for the most part. The fuel tank bit may get some detailing from the Minotaur's etched brass sheets when I buy it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mould lines are a bitch, but they are pretty easy to deal with if you assemble before you paint. I find I take almost as much time putting my models together as I do painting them and I still miss the occasional line. Typically though, you see them before you go much past your first coat so stopping and scraping something down and removing a bit of paint at that point is only mildly frustrating. It's typically only a quick touch up and then you can move on.

Finding a mould line after I've painted up to washes and highlights...well, fuck it. It's there now.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok small update time.

The red is Screaming Bell with a Carroburg Crimson wash. The highlights are hashnut copper with a follow up of Golden Griffon dry brushed around the sharp edges.

So far so good I think.
































































Next step is final assembly of the bikes, application of decals and then build of the Captain and sergeants who'll be getting as an option power lances, which will be based on these:










and the option of power swords, which will have to look something like this:









Which is a Kopis, an ancient Greek sword used by cavalry (and infantry).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice choices. Any ideas on where the Kopis will be coming from? I tried making them myself with a dremmell but that didn't end well.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Nice choices. Any ideas on where the Kopis will be coming from? I tried making them myself with a dremmell but that didn't end well.


I'm not to sure at the minute, maybe some plasicard and a knife. Although I've just had a thought, my brother works at a laser cutting place. I could probably get some 1/2mm thick blanks with the correct shape made from a cheap metal. Finish with some green stuff and Bobs your uncle.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

New update, now with Decals and more red


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Decals looking good! How are they to work with? I've considered getting some but I haven't used transfers in over 10 years.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The decals are pretty good but they are produced so that the transparent film is a single sheet rather than being lots of little decals. The means you need to trim around your chosen design pretty closely to get a good fit and make sure your not putting too much film on.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm might have to give them a go then, don't really want to buy etched brass or FW shoulder pads for my non 1st company squads.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That bike is turning out very nice. Gold over large areas can sometimes appear a bit flat, but you've done a great job on this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Update time again.

Added more decals to the Bikes:



















































The Captain's weapon of choice. A little bent though (this will be one of the options along with a power sword and spear).

















With the application of a little high dryer, straightened that knocking stick right up:









Magnetising the torsos to allow swapping of sgt's and Captain's weapons:

First up scoring the centre of the arm sticking point:









Pilot hole:









Drilled hole:









Checking the depth of the hole with the magnet:









In situ:









All three done:









Bits and bobs painted up:

























Legs, torsos and arms in place and glued together:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful work, the transfers look awesome. You should try out putting some Verdigris on the bronze when it is done, maybe using the new technical paint?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Everytime I see those transfers they just look better and better, really nice touch putting it down the spine of the bike. Are you going to be painting the bolter shrouds red?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

alasdair said:


> Beautiful work, the transfers look awesome. You should try out putting some Verdigris on the bronze when it is done, maybe using the new technical paint?


Cheers, I'm pretty happy with the tranfers, saved me a whole lot of bother. I'm skewing away from the verdigris as I'm going for a "Fall or Orpheus" look (lighter, brighter bronze, more coppery/metalic red, no verdigris) than the Badab war look which Jacobite's Minotaurs are more similar to.



Jacobite said:


> Everytime I see those transfers they just look better and better, really nice touch putting it down the spine of the bike.


I am very happy with that one, it'll be making an appearance again I think.



Jacobite said:


> Are you going to be painting the bolter shrouds red?


I may do that, I had not considered it. I'll run it by the Mrs (who's army it actually is) to see if she approves.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

These arrived in the post today. Time to get my arse modelling. The book in the background was bought specifically for this project.


































The pads and etched brass are from forgeworld, the spears from a company called North Star Figures about a fiver for I think 50 of them.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Right, the first power lance is under way:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool. Have you considered maybe using a bit of flattened out GS textured with the grip on your hobby knife to make a handle for the lances so that they aren't just straight all the way through?

If I EVER actually get to my dream of making a (now much more effective) White Scar bike army I would definitely be getting some of these as the base for my Lances. Good find.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

ntaw said:


> Very cool. Have you considered maybe using a bit of flattened out GS textured with the grip on your hobby knife to make a handle for the lances so that they aren't just straight all the way through?


Possibly, although I don't think I'd be able to get it consistent enough. At the moment I'm just trying to figure out how to power-weapon-ify it. I'm thinking a little box about 1cm down the shaft with a small wire terminating at the spearhead. I may add a spikey pommel as well.

The problem I have at the moment is finding arms that suit the spears.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They are very thin I find but that doesn't mean they don't work. One idea would possibly be to use some brass rod that you can slip over it to give you some more surface area to work on, bulk it out a bit.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> They are very thin I find but that doesn't mean they don't work. One idea would possibly be to use some brass rod that you can slip over it to give you some more surface area to work on, bulk it out a bit.


They are very thin when compared with other polearms within the 40K (and WHFB) but at the moment I'm telling myself that this gives them a more unique and Grecian look.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

After an extended hiatus I've done a bit more work on the heads.





The following pics are for the Company Captain's head.










Now attached to the body





This dude is going to be part of a scenic base for the Captain. He's going to be painted up a Lamenter and buried in a pile of rubble with the captain nonchalantly riding over him. He's one of the models from the casualty pack GW do with the bolt pistol removed and the open hand from the vets box put on to make him to be reaching out to a brother marine (and ignored).







Group shots..


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Started work on the shouderpads and right arms

















In situ but not stuck the arm (the arms are magnetised)


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice very nice indeed!
The trim on top of the helmet and front of the bike......decal or.......freehand?
If freehand....Mate you got a steady hand!!!!!!
Nice work!
;-)


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Its decal, from the excellent forge world Minotaur decal sheet.

My free hand is not quite as good, as can be seen from the black stripe on the Sgt heads...


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

to fatten up the lance you could try an easy GS shortcut. roll out some soft GS into a thin thread and starting at the gripped hand, coil it around the pole for about half an inch. repeat in the other direction and do it again as needed overlapping the wire. you can then chop it clean at the ends and flatten it slightly all around with the side of the hobby knife.

this will look like a leather strip wrapping as a grip. it's quite easy to do and lots of room for error.


another idea would be to make little triangular flags from toothpaste tubes foil and have them be all wavy from the tip of the spears, and somehow put two or three additional spears with wavy banners sticking out the back of the bike like flagpoles. this would allude to the simple looking spears serving a possible javelin/throwing spear purpose, plus would make the bikes look badass (like samurai standards).


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to paint up the lances and see how they look first. If they still look a bit too incongruous I'll probably do the green stuff wrap and attach a plastic spearhead to the end but I want to keep the Grecian style of spear/lance and they just did not have massive blades at the end. The blades were (generally speaking) quite small and light.


Business ends










Rear/back end spikes


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

koppo said:


> Its decal, from the excellent forge world Minotaur decal sheet.
> 
> My free hand is not quite as good, as can be seen from the black stripe on the Sgt heads...



Cheers for that Koppo!!
:so_happy:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

It still looks Very Very good. Your doing a great job on these.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

since the minotaurs have a brassy scheme already I was thinking it'd be cool if someone did greek-style pottery art on larger vehicles like LRs and rhinos.

if freehand is an issue I could see someone printing out some images on decal printer paper then applying it. here's an example I think would look awesome in any Minos army


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Funny, that's summat been working on for my Sons of Heracles.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

zxyogi said:


> Funny, that's summat been working on for my Sons of Heracles.


kk haven't seen the pics if you've posted them, but looking forward to it. it's a great idea to push the theme forward since it's a very recognizable style or art.

pics up yet?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

No not yet Cuban. Still in progress.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Exceptional work mate!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If you want to texture the spear hafts an idea I'm currently playing with/testing is using liquid GS to give a weapon haft a bit more life. Could be worth a try.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I used liquid GS on a plasticard table to give it some texture and it gave me an awesome woodgrain.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> If you want to texture the spear hafts an idea I'm currently playing with/testing is using liquid GS to give a weapon haft a bit more life. Could be worth a try.


That sir, is an excellent idea.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah well hopefully it works for you! Mine is sitting basecoated but I can't find the energy to do much on it.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Update time!

So I have them more or less done now, bar the basing and varnish.

Here they are holding on with both hands:


























And them rocking their spears

























































Captain swapped to his hammer:

















The 1st Base









Group shot:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Yeah well hopefully it works for you! Mine is sitting basecoated but I can't find the energy to do much on it.


I tried the liquid green stuff and it gave a very nice effect but not quite what I was looking for. I went for a simple metal effect with a blue very sharply highlighted spear tip.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, got the other bases done and the 1st bike attached (drilling a hole is slate is actually much harder than I thought, who'd have thought that rock is really actually very hard).

The slate is from my back garden, the scatter is from some bag of railway scenics I bought years a go.




























And how the Captain will be placed on it:

























The 2nd Base:

















With the bike:

























And the last dude, now firmly glued on to his base:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks great. but ive got to ask. Was the intent to paint the bases? cuz if thats the case then it might be a little rough to do with the bikes glues on.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Only one bike is glued on.

As for painting, the flock has been inked and then drybrushed (sepia and then ungor flesh) but he slate has been left. I'd considered inking it to give it an otherworldly look and tried blue, green, red and yellow on some spare bits. None gave as good a look as the natural stone. I have considered giving it a drybrush or light grey but then faltered when I realised that the stone already looks like stone, and I'm all out of grey paint.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking great mate! I see why you went with this theme, it's very nice.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well sweeeeeeeet that man!!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

A "small" update.

What do two Sgt's on bikes need...

That's right kids, two full bike squads (I nearly went mad painting _so many bikes, I swear I close my eyes and I still see them.._.)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice, I am just getting ready to start my second full bike squad so I feel your pain.


----------

